# *[H]* Cadian Imperial Guard Special Weapons, Leman Russ *[W]* Nidz, Sisterz, Templar



## Ellis Dee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Cadian Imperial Guard
3 Plasma Gunners
3 Melta
1 Cadian Sergeant with a power weaponn
metal models, glued in bases 

1 Leman Russ Main Battle Tank
old model
good condition
well painted, to a very decent tabletop standard with Armageddon Steel Legion markings, urban camo + weathering 
Battle Cannon
Hull Lascannon
Sponson Heavy Bolters

there is also a metal Callidus assassin model

I'm looking for Witchhunters Sisters Of Battle
black templar
scything nids - particularly hormagaunts, warriors
a land raider crusader..

only interested in models of good condition. 
well painted, primed, or unpainted

looking to trade, preferably for the lot
might consider paypal and $$$ for a good offer
goodnight
post or pm

*


----------



## melinore (Jan 11, 2011)

How much would you want in terms of money for the 3 melta guns? I'd be interested in having them in my army for a good deal.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Feb 26, 2009)

melinore said:


> How much would you want in terms of money for the 3 melta guns? I'd be interested in having them in my army for a good deal.


Peanuts.
However at this point in time I'm not particularly interested in a part out for cash. 
I aint exactly dying for dough, but would gladly discuss a reasonable offer on the lot.. 

I am however very interested in trades for your models. No harm making a suggestion 
=)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Got any tanith troops? Also the bold red print makes me want to gouge you with your own cadians.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Feb 26, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Got any tanith troops? Also the bold red print makes me want to gouge you with your own cadians.


*
Tanith troops? Naw B. Just whats PICTURED*
*WHATS WRONG WITH MY BOLD RED FONT YO? 
HATERS GON' HATE 
.. and who said guardsmen weren't good in close combat ? !

:biggrin:*


----------



## melinore (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't actually have any of the models you are looking for so a trade is unlikely to happen. On the subject of money for the whole lot I'd rather hear your offer as I'm only really interested in the melta guns and fear it likely I'd suggest too low a price.


----------

